# Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

*Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Da es mehr und mehr recht flotte Tablets auch schon für 200€ gibt und ich immer wieder mal gern kurz ins Netz gehe, ein Smartphone aber zu "fummelig" ist, einen PC/Notebook extra einzuschalten wiederum auch unkomfortabel ist, wollte ich evlt für Weihnachten ein solches Tablet mit 7 bis 10 Zoll anschaffen, Android- oder win8-basiert.

Ich möchte dann aber nicht mit nur 8-16GB auskommen müssen, was ja bei dem Preis die Regel ist, und selbst 32GB wären auch nicht so viel mehr...  daher frag ich mich, ob die USB-Ports bei solchen Tablets auch fpr 2,5er-Festplatten ausreichen, oder kommt da zu wenig Strom für die Netzteil-losen Laufwerke bei rum? Ein USB-Stick wird ja wohl so oder so gehen, oder ist der Port bei manchen Modellen nur für Datenaustausch zu einem PC da und erkennt selber gar keine Speichermedien?

Ich hab ein paar rausgesucht, zB das Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 mit 8GB Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, Wi-Fi, 8GB, weiß (GT-P3110ZWADBT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , das Lenovo IdeaTab A2107A 16GB Lenovo IdeaTab A2107A Wi-Fi + 3G, 16GB, schwarz (MA334GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , das Archos 80 G9 Turbo 8GB Archos 80 G9 Turbo, 1.50GHz, Android 4.0, 8GB (502031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Google Nexus 7 mit 16GB Google Nexus 7 16GB (900K0MI1100610U) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ,   aber bis Weihnachten gibt es evlt ja eh noch weitere, die in Frage kommen.

btw: wieso hat übrigens das Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 in der "Plus N"-Version KEIN USB? Das Plus deutet man doch normalerweise als "besser" ? Oder ist das "Plus N" älter? 


Danke


----------



## JimSim (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

1) Das geht nur, wenn es ein sogenannter USB-OTG anschluss ist (USB - On The Go). Da ist dann ein Controller drin verbaut mit dem man auch USB-Sticks und Festplatten anschließen kann. Ich würde nich drauf wetten, das eine externe Festplatte alleine durch den USB-Port des Tablets mit genug Strom versorgt wird, oder zumindest wird dann das Tablet schnell leer gesaugt. Also wenn dann lieber mit externer Festplatte verwenden, die auch nen eigenen Stromanschluss hat.
Wie das bei denen von dir genannten Tablets aussieht hab ich jetzt nicht geguckt. Aber wenn sie es können, müsste es dabei stehen.

2) die N-Version gibt es nur, weil Samsung die normale Version in Deutschland auf Grund einer Klage von Apple nicht vertreiben darf. Die ist also nicht "besser" sonder hauptsächlich anders im Design (und scheinbar ohne USB).


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Danke schonmal. USB-Stick würde zur Not auch reichen, das geht doch aber immer, oder nicht? Muss natürlich sowieso ein "normaler" Port sein und nicht nur Mini-USB. 


Aber die Galaxy nicht-N gibt es doch auch "überall" zu kaufen - wie kann das sein, wenn die das nicht dürfen? ^^  und wtf hat Samsung den USB-Port dann weggelassen?


----------



## JimSim (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Eh, also Stick geht immer, solange das Tablet USB-OTG hat und der Usb-Stick mit einem Dateiformat formatiert ist, das das Tablet versteht. Eventuell wird für USB-OTG auch ein eigenes Kabel benötigt, da bin ich mir aber gerade nicht sicher.

Ich glaube das Urteil wurde mittlerweile wieder aufgehoben... aber auch da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ansonsten darf/durfte halt Samsung nicht das normale Galaxy Tab in Deutschland vertreiben, die Händler können das aber natürlich aus... sagen wir mal Österreich... importieren und dann in Deutschland verkaufen.


----------



## Timsu (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Von deinen Geräten würde ich eindeutig (!) das Nexus 7 bevorzugen.
Du brauchst noch ein USB OTG Kabel wie dieses:
M&L Mobiles® | OTG - USB HOST Kabel mit 90° Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Dort kannst du dann USB Stick, Maus, Tastatur, etc anschließen.
2,5"HDDs ohne extra Stromanshcluss scheinen auch meistens zu funktionieren.
Wenn du das Nexus nicht rootest (geht aber sehr einfach) hast du auf USB Speichermedien nur Lesezugriff.

Achja: Die "Plus" Versionen bei Samsung sind oft nur Resteverwertung und oft schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Eine Frage zu diesem USB-OTG: JimSim sagt, dass man evlt in einem eigenen Dateiformat für das Tables formatieren muss. Das wäre ja dann vermutlich nicht von PCs nutzbar, oder? Weiß einer, ob das zB beim Nexus 7 auch so wäre? Ich vermute mal nein, da es ja mit Windows ausgeliefert wird und daher sicher ein Format hat, das auch bei PC-Windows geht? Ich will halt die Daten, wenn das Tablet langsam voll wird, auf den PC rüberverschieben bzw. auch mal zB Musik vom PC auf den Stick und dann aufs Tablet kopieren.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu diesem USB-OTG: JimSim sagt, dass man evlt in einem eigenen Dateiformat für das Tables formatieren muss. Das wäre ja dann vermutlich nicht von PCs nutzbar, oder? Weiß einer, ob das zB beim Nexus 7 auch so wäre? Ich vermute mal nein, da es ja mit Windows ausgeliefert wird und daher sicher ein Format hat, das auch bei PC-Windows geht? Ich will halt die Daten, wenn das Tablet langsam voll wird, auf den PC rüberverschieben bzw. auch mal zB Musik vom PC auf den Stick und dann aufs Tablet kopieren.


Lt Google sieht es so aus dass es Möglichkeiten gibt ohne root auf FAT32 Geräte zuzugreifen :Nexus 7 ohne Root mit externen Speichermedien nutzen » mobiFlip.de

Ich bin mir aber so gut wie sicher dass es Custom Kernels gibt die ein NTFS Modul haben wo man auch auf selbige Geräte zugreifen kann, gerade bei Nexus Geräten würde es mich wundern wenn es das nicht gäbe. Im Zweifelsfall bei XDA umschaun


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Okay, danke - zur größten Not würde es auch reichen, wenn ich die Daten per WLAN zum/vom PC senden könnte. Da wird es ja wohl keine Probleme geben, oder?


----------



## JimSim (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

FAT32 ist wohl das gebräuchliche Format. exFAT sollten die meisten Geräte mittlerweile auch unterstützen, da das auch bei sdxc Karten verwendet wird. NTFS lässt sich mit Root auch per App auf Android nachinstallieren. Daten vom PC per WLAN senden ist so eine Sache. Beim Nexus 7 kannst du von dem externen Speicher ohne Root halt auch nur lesen und nicht schreiben. Wenn du dir Root holst, kannste auch auf die Platte/Stick übers Nexus schreiben, aber dann kannst die Platte auch mit NTFS betreiben und ohne Probleme an den PC anschließen. 

Wie das bei den anderen Geräten aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Das ist leider von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich und kommt drauf an was der Hersteller so von Hause aus mitliefert.

Musste halt wissen was du brauchst. FAT32 kann halt nur bis zu 4GB große Daten speichern, das kann bei hoch auflösenden Filmen knapp werden. Ansonsten wäre das aber das unproblematischste Format, weil das läuft eigentlich überall...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, danke - zur größten Not würde es auch reichen, wenn ich die Daten per WLAN zum/vom PC senden könnte. Da wird es ja wohl keine Probleme geben, oder?


Das geht in der Regel ohne Probleme , mache ich auch regelmäßig wobei ich hier auf einen FTP Server setze (swiFTP) sowie FileZilla als Client. Hab aber schon gehört dass es da wohl schnellere Lösung geben soll


----------



## debalz (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Zu der knappen Speicherbemessung bei Tablets würde ich gerne eine Frage hinzufügen:

Kann man nicht den verbauten Speicher durch einen Größeren ersetzen, klar dass dann die Garantie flöten geht wenn man das Tablet aufschraubt - stelle mir nur vor dass es ja auch eine Flashspeicherkarte sein muss welche theoretisch austauschbar sein müsste. Meine 16 GB kommen langsam auch an ihre Grenze...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*



debalz schrieb:


> Zu der knappen Speicherbemessung bei Tablets würde ich gerne eine Frage hinzufügen:
> 
> Kann man nicht den verbauten Speicher durch einen Größeren ersetzen, klar dass dann die Garantie flöten geht wenn man das Tablet aufschraubt - stelle mir nur vor dass es ja auch eine Flashspeicherkarte sein muss welche theoretisch austauschbar sein müsste. Meine 16 GB kommen langsam auch an ihre Grenze...


Das ist ein aufgelöteter Flash Chip in SMD Bauweise der quasi unmöglich selbst zu löten ist ohne Spezialausrüstung.


----------



## debalz (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Schaaade! wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, obwohl ein Kollege mir mal erzählt hat, dass er sein We-Tab mit größerem Speicher ausgerüstet hat - muss ich nochmal nachfragen, hängt vielleicht auch vom jeweiligen Modell ab!

Aha - das WeTab kann mit SDHC Karten erweitert werden
http://wetab.mobi/product/


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*



debalz schrieb:


> Schaaade! wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, obwohl ein Kollege mir mal erzählt hat, dass er sein We-Tab mit größerem Speicher ausgerüstet hat - muss ich nochmal nachfragen, hängt vielleicht auch vom jeweiligen Modell ab!


 
Das kann natürlich sein, im Allgemeinen geht das aber nicht  Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Ja, manche Modelle haben SD.Slots. Bei Saturn gibt es grad ein Lenovo für 200€ mit SD-Slot bis zu 32GB-Karten, aber da gibt es gemischte Meinungen, und es wiegt 400g - andere in der Größe eher 300-340g, das kann auf Dauer schon was ausmachen, wenn man nur eine Hand zum stützen nimmt... 


Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum die Hersteller es einem so schwer machen - gibt es da einen triftigen Grund, Datenschnittstellen WEGzualssen ? Ich mein: sicher nutzen nicht wenige ihr Tablet ja sicher quasi als PC-Ersatz und will auch mal viele Fotos, Musik oder Videos nutzen können. Warum wird das dann so kompliziert gemacht?


----------



## Timsu (8. November 2012)

*AW: Kann man an ein Tablet problemlos eine 2,5Zoll-HDD anschließen, wenn es USB hat?*

Also von den günstigsten Tablets nichts anderes als ein Nexus 7 kaufen, das ist alles nur Schrott!
Da kann man ja auch bequem einen USB Stick anschließen.


----------

